# Tobacco storage report



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

About 4 years ago I bought smoking tobacco in big sealed bags at the smoke shop I put them in trash can (full) and just forgot about them. 
I was down in the basement and thought might as well see if it turned into something nasty. I opened one and,,

Fresh as ever. So I guess I can get away with storing tobacco for years.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Absolutely.
I stored a drum of American Spirit rolling 'bacco sealed in a mylar bag for 2 years.
It was indistinquishable from a new can when opened after that 2 years.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kept sealed and the right amount of humidity, it will keep.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd be interested in studying if substances like tobacco would last longer vacuum sealed versus nitrogen sealed.
What's the point of surviving the apocalypse if you ain't got cigars!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Daddy O said:


> I'd be interested in studying if substances like tobacco would last longer vacuum sealed versus nitrogen sealed.
> What's the point of surviving the apocalypse if you ain't got cigars!


Cigars worst enemy are tobacco beetles.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Cigars worst enemy are tobacco beetles.


I'd smoke them too!
But if you vacuum seal them they should be inert. Don't know about nitrogen sealing through.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I saw on twitter the other day that they are now selling weed in sealed bottles. I sent a query to ask how they were sealing it but got no reply yet. 


But not only do you need to seal it up properly, but it needs to be stored somewhere cool. Hot environments make stuff break down faster, even if it is well-sealed.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Kept sealed and the right amount of humidity, it will keep.


 I just keep it in the bags it came in. In a dark place I figured they were in air tight bags.
The bags looked heavy duty and they were air tight.
If it's sealed correctly I didn't think the humidity would matter. If it's sealed humidity can't get to it right?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe. I have had things dry out in bags. Keeping it in the basement out of light and in a cool place was probably helpful.


----------

